# Diesel & Magnum



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

The first photo is Diesel, he just turned 11 months. The second photo is Magnum and Diesel. Magnum is 5.5 years.


----------



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

They are prety dogs! One of my friends had a great dane named Lucky, so playful and loveing!

Corgi Owner


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you! I love my babies. I have 4 Danes, Magnum, Diesel, Hemi and Billet. THey are big lap dogs = )


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They have beautiful heads!!! I love European Danes and their massiveness :biggrin:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danesandhorses said:


> Thank you! I love my babies. I have 4 Danes, Magnum, Diesel, Hemi and Billet. THey are big lap dogs = )


four. wow. my dogs would be appetisers for them.

do you have a lot of room for them? do they need a lot of room?

the two you showed are so regal and gorgeous....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Danes typically don't need a whole lot of room in a house (heck we have 5 right now and live in 771 square feet)...just a lot of room on a couch and bed LOL. A lot of people say that they are the best apartment dogs, because they are couch potatoes. 

But, they do need exercise to stay fit and healthy. I take my dogs out running a few times a week. Not just for a walk but several hours of hiking/running/swimming to keep them a peak performance. Just having a backyard isn't enough because most dogs don't get adequate exercise from just being put out back. They need to exert physical energy for about a half hour daily, or several hours weekly, to stay fit. Just like with people.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's what i had heard...that danes don't need a lot of room. they are such majestic animals.

i also don't understand why people think a back yard is any substitute for exercise.

my dogs get walked 1/2 mile walks about 4-5 times a day...they are smaller dogs, but throw them in the backyard and they go to sleep LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ours resort to sunbathing in the backyard LOL


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I love my babies. I live in the country and our property butts up to my husbands parents property so we have many acres for the pups to run on. They typically run in the am and pm and lounge around with me during the day. When the weather is nice they run errands with me and hang out in the car, we also try to go to the dog park as often as possible. When its hot they hang out around the pool, they love to sit on the pool steps! 

This next year I plan on adding Dane number 5 to my pack. I can't wait! I am looking to import a female.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bah! We are looking at adding our 5th dog as well sometime in the next year, but she will only be our 3rd Dane. Its only Danes for us from now on :wink:

Be careful with importing Danes. You really have to do your research on where you are getting them because rarely do overseas breeders send their best puppies here to the US. Just a word of caution that I have heard other Dane enthusiasts say about importing them from Germany, Russia, Italy, etc. 

Would you get another puppy or an adult?


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I totally understand, I have been looking for awhile now and still haven't found what I am looking for. Many over priced over bred dogs. Last time I went threw a agent who a friend of mine used and was thrilled. THe dog turned out to be everything she wanted. I got Diesel threw her and I absolutely love him. He is a little heavy in the face to be real competitive AKC and do well but his conformation is lovely and you should see his movement. His drive is amazing. Many of the imported dogs tend to be heavy and short, he is already just under 36" at a year old and very well balanced. 

I am in no hurry and will know when I find the right one. I hope to find a pup but if a older Dane falls in to my lap so be it!


----------

